

Programming Tasks - AndreyKarpov
http://rosettacode.org/wiki/Category:Programming_Tasks

======
rdegges
Although these certainly look great, I've always had a problem with these
sorts of practice programs.

Namely, I find them boring =/

I prefer to build real, but simple applications that I'll use for something.
Some great examples are:

\- Command line tools to do various things: order pizza / chinese food from
your favorite local website.

\- Webapps that make use of some new technology for a novel idea.

\- Libraries for components that are missing in language X.

\- etc.

Great link though, I'm sure a lot of people will find this useful! :)

